

Links to advanced computer science courses - systems, algorithms and mathematics. - HenryR
http://hnr.dnsalias.net/wordpress/?page_id=152

======
peregrine
Someone should create wiki or something so when people find these they can
post in topics.

For example: Topics: -Math \--Discrete Math \--Statistics \--Graph Theory -CS
\--Data Structures \--Algorithms

etc etc

That way when someone is interested they can go their find the topic, find the
papers and read them. Otherwise you've gotta go to Stanford's, MIT's,
Harvard's, Berkley etc etc just to find any of these open courses. Its mostly
a hassle.

------
chris11
Real Analysis and Abstract Algebra textbooks at
<http://www.mth.pdx.edu/~erdman/>.

Both textbooks were written by John Erdman under a creative commons non-
commercial license. They were recommended to me by a math professor and both
books are really high quality.

------
HenryR
If you know of any other high quality, advanced undergraduate or graduate
level courses in these areas, please leave them in the comments and I'll
update the list.

